# Green Light Trigger For A Motorcycle



## terry_g (Mar 15, 2022)

Years ago I bought a "green light trigger " for my motorcycle.The green light trigger is a very strong magnet in a plastic
housing that is attached to the underside with a zip tie. It worked great! Motorcycles don't always trigger the inductive
loops under the asphalt at intersections so the light will not change for a motorcyclist like it will for a car.
The last one was on a couple bikes before a rock took it out I suspect. It was zip tied to the skid plate of my KLR650.
I searched the internet and there are no hits for green light trigger. Long gone and forgotten I guess.
I searched my local hick town for magnets and at Canadian Tire I found a five pack of rare earth magnets.
I made a housing to attach them to the bottom of the skid plate. I will update how well it works in the near future.

The magnets and a piece of plastic I had in my scrap metal pile.







Milling the plastic housing.






The finished housing. Any steel getting within three inches is immediate sucked into the magnets.






I drilled and bolted it to the skid plate. Its crooked but no one will know.


----------



## Doggggboy (Mar 15, 2022)

Never knew this was a thing, but here you go  https://greenlighttriggers.com/


----------



## BMW Rider (Mar 15, 2022)

Most traffic lights have gone away from the in-ground sensors and now use a camera sensor mounted up on the top of the light pole.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 15, 2022)

terry_g said:


> Years ago I bought a "green light trigger " for my motorcycle.The green light trigger is a very strong magnet in a plastic
> housing that is attached to the underside with a zip tie. It worked great! Motorcycles don't always trigger the inductive
> loops under the asphalt at intersections so the light will not change for a motorcyclist like it will for a car.
> The last one was on a couple bikes before a rock took it out I suspect. It was zip tied to the skid plate of my KLR650.
> ...


Nor did I know about this as an issue for bikers. Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## Darren (Mar 15, 2022)

Nice work Terry. I have the same problem with my KLR650.  Might have to do the same thing.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 15, 2022)

Look great @terry_g !

Never thought much about motor bikes till you brought it up. 

But man do I get annoyed at drivers who stop 50ft back from the line and then sit and sit and sit waiting for the light to change! I think some people just don't know about the loop or the cameras.


----------

